# Ontinyent



## Villarosa (May 4, 2015)

Hi - can anyone recommend living in Ontinyent? I see there are plenty of properties to purchase there - wandered what the local vibe was like? Any advice/help on the area would be hugely appreciated - Looking for in laws - my house is in Xativa. Thanks!


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Villarosa said:


> Hi - can anyone recommend living in c? I see there are plenty of properties to purchase there - wandered what the local vibe was like? Any advice/help on the area would be hugely appreciated - Looking for in laws - my house is in Xativa. Thanks!


Ontinyent has been mentioned quite a few times in recent months on this here forum, seems to be a popular little place recently, so pop it into the search function and have a browse....


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

We've lived here for about 10 years now and love it. Very few expats here but close enough to any of the coasts (Gandia, Oliva, Denia, Javea, Calpe etc.) if we want a day out.

Ask some specific questions and I'll do my best to answer them.


----------



## moskovsky (Feb 19, 2016)

Villarosa said:


> Hi - can anyone recommend living in Ontinyent? I see there are plenty of properties to purchase there - wandered what the local vibe was like? Any advice/help on the area would be hugely appreciated - Looking for in laws - my house is in Xativa. Thanks!


Hi. We purchased a flat in Ontinyent last November. We had travelled around several towns in our search for a property but it was Ontinyent that appealed to us the moment we arrived there, The town has all the services that you need and we have been pleasantly surprised by the warm welcome we have received from our neighbours. Even though it is only a few months since we purchased we would not hesitate in recommending the town to anyone. If I had to look for a downside it would be public transport, it is not easily accessible from coastal towns but as we drive it is not an inconvenience for us. I wish your in-laws luck in their search.


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

Do you recommend any particular estate agents Snikpoh & Moskovsky?


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

SandraP said:


> Do you recommend any particular estate agents Snikpoh & Moskovsky?


Loshildickos Inmobiliaria.. The owner, Julian, is English and he is a nice, helpful guy. One of the very few English estate agents in this part of Spain to have survived the property crisis.


----------



## moskovsky (Feb 19, 2016)

SandraP said:


> Do you recommend any particular estate agents Snikpoh & Moskovsky?


Hi. We used RafaGandia estate agents in Ontinyent. Sam there speaks fluent English and was a great help.


----------

